# Found out what the Doordash red card was for, marked it lost, and cut the sucker in half



## Jay Gothard (Jul 15, 2017)

It took a few hours, but once the "enhanced delivery opportunities" that activating my red card enabled me to accept started rolling in I quickly decided that having a red card was sh$t. Unprofitable grocery delivery. Yeah. I've already done InstaSlave. Thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Did they stop sending you grocery deliveries?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jay Gothard said:


> It took a few hours, but once the "enhanced delivery opportunities" that activating my red card enabled me to accept started rolling in I quickly decided that having a red card was sh$t. Unprofitable grocery delivery. Yeah. I've already done InstaSlave. Thanks, but no thanks!


Marking the card as lost was a mistake.

Eventually you'll be be locked out for not having an activated card.

Cutting the card into pieces and declining all card orders is a viable tactic. Reporting the card as lost is gonna lead to problems for you.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Gothard said:


> It took a few hours, but once the "enhanced delivery opportunities" that activating my red card enabled me to accept started rolling in I quickly decided that having a red card was sh$t. Unprofitable grocery delivery. Yeah. I've already done InstaSlave. Thanks, but no thanks!


It's not just for groceries. Sometimes you get orders from restaurants that require you to pay when you pick up the order. I never got shopping orders from Doordash, and I had that card. They were starting to deliver liquor, but I never accepted those.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I shredded mine as soon as they sent it to me. The plan is just to decline all orders that required using it. Its better to have an activated card that you never intend on using over not activating a card at all.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Is it so difficult to activate the card and then just not accept Order & Pay orders?


----------

